

An intro to data structures with locality of reference-type features - knowledgesale
http://www.borzov.ca/posts/xfast/

======
agumonkey
Link to the course mentioned at the bottom
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEdiFMntMA&list=PLFDnELG9dp...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEdiFMntMA&list=PLFDnELG9dpVxEpbyL53CYebmLI58qJhlt)

[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/spring14/lectures/](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/spring14/lectures/)
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/spring12/](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/spring12/)

Any Demaine specific lecture is worth watching.

------
benou
Regarding LPM for IP forwarding, there are similar high performance data
structures: Luleå algorithm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lule%C3%A5_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lule%C3%A5_algorithm)
or hybrid trees [http://epubl.ltu.se/1402-1544/2007/15/LTU-
DT-0715-SE.pdf](http://epubl.ltu.se/1402-1544/2007/15/LTU-DT-0715-SE.pdf)

------
amelius
Nice article, but why refer to a set as {n}? Mathematicians read this as a set
containing one element, n.

~~~
kzrdude
I thought mathematicians defined notation to mean whatever they wanted or
needed for a particular text.

